# 3133 Replacement Movement



## emcmanus (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All:

I'm new to the forum and am looking for a replacement movement for a Poljot International Basilika purchased in the 90s. I've read that a number of you have been able to find replacement movements on e-bay and other places, but I haven't been as lucky.

Can anybody suggest places to look that a newbie might not be aware of?

Thanks,


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

try and buy a poor condition sekonda or poljot with a 3133 thats running strong?

they do come up quite often and fetch low prices.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

new the movements are 65 Euro


----------



## emcmanus (Jun 2, 2008)

James said:


> new the movements are 65 Euro


Hi:

I would actually be willing to spend the money as the watch was a gift. Where can I purchase a new one?

Thanks


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

sent you a message

EDITS: I guess you can't use the messages yet. Contact the source of the Strela etc on ebay Juri.

to quote "Hallo! James 1 psc movement Kal. 3133 cost EUR 65,--. rgds. jl.."


----------

